# PE exam reviewer -Six minutes soln - thermal/fluid



## gaidox (Aug 19, 2010)

For those who will take PE exam mechanical depth- fluid/thermal..this reviewer will help you.

See the link below.

Item price includes shipping..

Willing to go for $30 if the buyer is in california.

Thanks for looking guys.

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=12809


----------



## neerav (Aug 20, 2010)

gaidox said:


> For those who will take PE exam mechanical depth- fluid/thermal..this reviewer will help you.See the link below.
> 
> Item price includes shipping..
> 
> ...


Do you still have the book? If so I'd be interested. I'm in Oakland, CA


----------



## gaidox (Aug 24, 2010)

Sold. thanks for looking.


----------

